

Blue LEDs reset your internal clock - aston
http://technology.newscientist.com/article/dn13491-blue-leds-to-reset-tired-truckers-body-clocks.html

======
brentr
In recent news, Microsoft claims their blue screen of death actually increases
user productivity.

~~~
noonespecial
Also in recent news, accidents go up because _drivers are blinded by blue
light_ which is the color that reduces night vision the fastest.

------
aston
So... if you need some help staying up, <http://wakeup.appjet.net/>

------
sanj
"Nearly 30% of all fatal accidents involving large trucks in the US happen
during the hours of darkness"

Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't we spend _less_ than 30% of the day in
darkness?

(Yes, I know that the time spent on the road trucking is probably less than
30% in darkness. This just felt like a sampling bias. Like:
[http://www.insurance.com/quotes/article.aspx/Car_Accidents_H...](http://www.insurance.com/quotes/article.aspx/Car_Accidents_Happen_Closer_To_Home_Than_You_May_Think/artid/104))

------
mechanical_fish
So the secret to alertness is to mash the reset button on your biological
clock three or four times a day?

I'm imagining a future headline: "Dateline: 2027 -- scientists discover that
overuse of blue light causes depression, hallucinations, amnesia, homicidal
tendencies."

------
phaedrus
Somehow I can't see truck drivers lining up to take "light showers". My best
friend is a truck driver - you have enough trouble convincing him to take real
showers.

